# Enteric-coated peppermint-oil capsules



## bwburt (May 13, 2000)

Yesterday in the Portland (Oregon)Oregonian an herbal-medicine column (King Features) mentioned that Enteric-coated Peppermint-oil capsules are good for IBS? There was no other information or discussion. Does anyone know anything about this?Spirit Crone


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I believe they are called colpermin. Check out the drugs section above, there may be information on them. They are coated so that they get to the intestines before they are absorbed in the stomach. I have used them, to little effect. Some report that they leave you with a little stinging on the pot!But they may work for some; so investigate!Take care!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BWBurt, do you live inn Oregon? Yes some people have been helped by this, there was a resent article on theem helping kids with IBS as well.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

